# Tinboats.NET - 1 year ago today



## Jim (Nov 29, 2007)

The board officially started at 8PM one year ago today.

\/


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 29, 2007)

Everyone who can go to the chat room at 7:45 and we will all drink a toast to TinBoats together


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 29, 2007)

im there!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## BensalemAngler (Nov 29, 2007)

Jim

I am curious, how did this start? Where you just sitting around a year ago at 6:00 and said , "I think I want to start a revolution" The BAM at 8 here we are.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 29, 2007)

Jim is an evil genius


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 29, 2007)

Careful esquired, I've been watching you  (and I beat you in trivia today  )

Can't make the chat room, but difinately join you all with a toast at 8:00..


----------



## Jim (Nov 29, 2007)

AnAngler said:


> Jim
> 
> I am curious, how did this start? Where you just sitting around a year ago at 6:00 and said , "I think I want to start a revolution" The BAM at 8 here we are.



Actaully, I installed it, deleted it, reinstalled it, tried a different forum software.....anxiety up the wazoo. I wanted certain things that I liked about each forum combined into one.

An example....I hate scrolling left and right on a forum....HATE IT!
When I set my IE up I dont want to expand or contract to each different thread. That is not built in, So I had to find a custom PHP Expert to do a ton of modifications. Attachments was a mod, forum width is a mod, spam blockers were a mod. The color changes were a mod, Picture resize was a mod (notice how the pics shrink when the page is done loading?) The advertising banner was a mod (I hate it). Then tying it to a home page, gallery, and Chat......
I like where it is, but I like change too..keeps it interesting.


----------



## DocWatson (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 29, 2007)

It is a great site - I love how the pics shrink b/c I hate scrolling around as well.

Now about my title?


----------



## Jim (Nov 29, 2007)

esquired said:


> It is a great site - I love how the pics shrink b/c I hate scrolling around as well.
> 
> Now about my title?



We have a Title for you......


----------



## Bryan_VA (Nov 29, 2007)

I wish this site was up 3 years ago when I was putting decks and a trolling motor in my little alum. boat! Then maybe it wouldn't have turned out to be a floating disgrace!

Congrats on the 1st year Jim


----------



## pbw (Nov 29, 2007)

Great! 

8)


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 29, 2007)

Dont comment, dont comment bassaddict or ill be doomed to catching dinks the rest of my life for spreading bad karma............................ Oh what the heack im doomed anyway, CRIKIES ESQUIRED!!!!! THATS THE BEST PIC OF YOU YET LOL!!


----------



## Mattman (Nov 29, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## shizzy (Nov 29, 2007)

Congrat's on the one year anniversery! That is a cool milestone.


----------



## Gamefisher (Nov 29, 2007)

Wouldn't this be more of a birthday then an anniversary?? Should we have a cake with the toast?  

Matt


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 29, 2007)

BassAddict said:


> Dont comment, dont comment bassaddict or ill be doomed to catching dinks the rest of my life for spreading bad karma............................ Oh what the heack im doomed anyway, CRIKIES ESQUIRED!!!!! THATS THE BEST PIC OF YOU YET LOL!!



I am actually much more pretty in person, but thanks


----------



## SMDave (Nov 29, 2007)

Yay!!! Can't believe it's already been a year! Keep it up guys (and gals)!


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 29, 2007)

esquired said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Dont comment, dont comment bassaddict or ill be doomed to catching dinks the rest of my life for spreading bad karma............................ Oh what the heack im doomed anyway, CRIKIES ESQUIRED!!!!! THATS THE BEST PIC OF YOU YET LOL!!
> ...



Yea thats the story i tell people too :roll:


----------



## shamoo (Nov 29, 2007)

CONGRADULATIONS MR.JIM, Great Job dude! I'm glad Mr. Esquired suggested this site \/ , I've tried others sites and I'm tellen ya now, I'm here to stay, I'm like a freeken tick!!!


----------



## Jim (Nov 29, 2007)

Fishin NJ said:


> Jim you should put something on the home page about the sites birthday. Might catch some new members eyes when browsing the place. just my 2 cents




Good idea.....Done!


----------



## little anth (Nov 29, 2007)

congrats  great site


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 29, 2007)

Congrats on the 1 year! =D>


----------



## kentuckybassman (Nov 30, 2007)

Like I said Jim, we really appreciate all the hard work that goes in to a forum like this and I can tell by a couple of your post that it aint been no walk in the park!Good job and keep up the good work!! Oh by the way,sorry about the stupid questions earlier! Guess I just had a brain fart or maybe it's some kinda middle aged thing that people go through!! ](*,)


----------



## JustFishN (Nov 30, 2007)

Yayyy! A day late I know....but...Happy Anniversary to TinBoats!!!! 

I'm sure we will all still be here this time NEXT year!


----------



## little anth (Nov 30, 2007)

hope so good job jim


----------



## jawz13 (Dec 2, 2007)

i love the site congratulations


----------



## cjensen (Dec 3, 2007)

Congrats Jim! Yeah I'm still alive.....


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 2, 2013)

And a little more then a year old and still here


WOW

BAN BASSADDICT AND WE CAN MAKE IT TO 100


----------

